# See by Chole help please?



## juicy'sprincess

Hello, I was thinking about purchasing a SEE by Chloe handbag but I can't seem to find much about the See line by them. I know tons about the normal Chloe just not about the See by Chloe; I actually just found out about See by Chloe yesterday.

I actually have a few questions to ask you guys if its not to much of a bother.
1. Where are they made? I know the normal Chloe handbags are normally made somewhere in Europe but what about the see by Chloe's?
2. How high quality are the handbags over all?
3. How high quality are the leather the handbags are made out of?
4. How high quality are the stitching on the leather See by Chloe handbags?
5. Has anyone here who has bought a see by Chloe handbag ever had a problem with it?
6. what about the care for a see by Chloe handbag? like how often do you have to clean your leather ones and what do u use to clean them?
7. are the leather handbags already treated with a stain protection?

I know those are allot of questions but I wanna know what i am getting into before i drop three hundred or so on a handbag when there are so many others by Marc Jacobs, Michael Kors, Juicy Coutures and Kate Spades in the same price rang that i am currently also in love with and dying to have added to my collection.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

See by Chloe are great bags, they are just the less expensive line of Chloe bags. Marc Jacobs and Michael Kors also have a more affordable line - Marc by Marc Jacobs and Michael Michael Kors. I don't think you can find a Marc Jacobs or Michael Kors for $300, but you could a Marc by Marc Jacobs or a Michael Michael Kors.

As far as quality and care, depends on the bag. But I would treat it just like any other designer quality bag. Hope this helps.


----------



## emilyvuitton

I believe the See bags are made in China, sad to say. It's either China or the States. But they're very similar to where coach bags are made, needless to say they are good quality, just not the real Chloe quality. They are nice, though. Like marc by MJ and Micheal by MK. Like the above said. 

I really wish i knew what the exact leather was. It's nice, i found a good amount of positive feedback and responses online. Though it isn't made with Chloe's standard, it is exceptionally nice. I don't think the bags are as popular now. The brands i know are stellar that you have mentioned are marc by marc jacobs, and kate spade. I have not had experience with Micheal by MK. I am thinking about purchasing a marc by marc bag myself. But, be warned, although it is a nice bag, it isn't MJ or Chloe quality. It is nice, but not made out of the premium leathers and products and labor put in to those bags. That's why they can sell them at a more affordable price.

Have fun bag shopping!
Oh, and what bags do you have in your collection so far?


----------



## corries2

I thought See was aimed at younger customer as well as being less expensive? I bought a couple of the totes for my niece and DIL. 
Some of them look really lovely, especially the wallets. I'd say they were good value for money and personally would place See after Marc Jacobs but ahead of Michael Kors and Juicy Couture.


----------



## Mad about Bags

My See By Chloe Ring bag is made in Morroco. It is made of lamb skin which is really soft and light. I just have the bag recently so I can't really comment on the durability yet. 
The only thing I can tell you is that since it is made of lamb skin you have to be careful with it. 
MBMJ bags are good value for money and very durable. I love the thick and smooshy peppled leather from the Q line. 
I don't recommend Juicy Couture, the quality is terrible. I have a Juicy Coulture bag that the leather on the handle started to fray after 2 months.
HTH


----------



## glaizamendoza

emilyvuitton said:


> I believe the See bags are made in China, sad to say. It's either China or the States. But they're very similar to where coach bags are made, needless to say they are good quality, just not the real Chloe quality. They are nice, though. Like marc by MJ and Micheal by MK. Like the above said.
> 
> I really wish i knew what the exact leather was. It's nice, i found a good amount of positive feedback and responses online. Though it isn't made with Chloe's standard, it is exceptionally nice. I don't think the bags are as popular now. The brands i know are stellar that you have mentioned are marc by marc jacobs, and kate spade. I have not had experience with Micheal by MK. I am thinking about purchasing a marc by marc bag myself. But, be warned, although it is a nice bag, it isn't MJ or Chloe quality. It is nice, but not made out of the premium leathers and products and labor put in to those bags. That's why they can sell them at a more affordable price.
> 
> Have fun bag shopping!
> Oh, and what bags do you have in your collection so far?


----------



## glaizamendoza

it'sanaddiction said:


> See by Chloe are great bags, they are just the less expensive line of Chloe bags. Marc Jacobs and Michael Kors also have a more affordable line - Marc by Marc Jacobs and Michael Michael Kors. I don't think you can find a Marc Jacobs or Michael Kors for $300, but you could a Marc by Marc Jacobs or a Michael Michael Kors.
> 
> As far as quality and care, depends on the bag. But I would treat it just like any other designer quality bag. Hope this helps.


My mom bought a SEE BY CHLOE bag, and it’s made from china.i just want to know if this is  authentic. Please help.

Thank you!


----------

